# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Berisha-Balla: Shahen nga .....

## Julius

Ja videoja, nDERRI i kombit shqiptar. 







> Deputeti Taulant Balla i Partisë Socialiste është pezulluar sot për 15 ditë nga organi i emëruar ironikisht “Byroja” pas sherrit te mbrëmshëm në Seancën për Buxhetin Shtesë. Kur Deputeti i PS spekulloi në mënyrë provokuese mbi ambicje politike të Argita Berishës për tu bërë Kryeministre, Berisha ia ktheu me ofendime familjare. Më tej Kryetarja Topalli urdhëroi “Ullu Zoti Balla, ullu…meriton me e nxjerr për zhelesh përjasht’”.
> 
> *Balla:* Të nderuar kolegë deputetë, një ndër arsyet më të rëndësishme që kryeministri është larguar më herët se të gjithë deputetët nga seanca sot është që për shkak se ka dalë emri i vajzës së Sabri Godos për Ministre e Shëndetësisë, kryeministrit i ka plasur sherri në shtëpi se edhe vajza e tij do të bëhet edhe ajo ministre e pse jo kryeministre. Të nderuar kolegë deputetë, përballë një kryeministri dhe një qeverie mashtruese është e kotë që në analizën e këtij buxheti të hyjmë në detaje me shifrat e tij…
> *Berisha:* Jot ëmë dhe jote shoqe çfarë do bëhet.. jote motër çfarë do bëhet?
> *Balla:* Po s’e di…
> *Berisha:* Çdo bëhet, fundërrimë jot motër?
> *Balla:* Ej mbush ti apo jo?!
> *Berisha:* Prostitutë motelesh do bëhet?
> *Balla:* Po si nuk të vjen turp more!
> ...


Sa në siklet e paskan vu të shkretin. O ça bën i ziu njeri për mbijetesë!! O zot sa nuk e duan Berishën!!! 

E bëri Balla që ta shante me nënë e motër. I vuri në gojë shejtani llafe të pista nderrit të kombit tonë. 
Kryelartit e të gjithë diturit, viganit e demokratorit. Urtësisë edhe ligjërimit (të zhdrejtë), pastërtorit dhe humanistit - dokrëtorit. 
Sa e vështirë mbijetesa në Shqipëri kur je i drejtë e i mirë si...si berishë.

----------


## Brari

taulant balla erion bracja e altinet caushe.. jane kelishe te lumpenit enverist..

pikerisht se ka nga keto monstra vampire me kollare armani e teser te stalinit ne xhep e zemer.. qe urrejne berishen.. jemi te detyruar ne lloji yne.. te duam berishen.. qe shqiperia te mos bjere kurre ne dore te taulanto ballo brace altin causheve..

te duash berishen eshte patriotizem.. perderisa ekzistojne aktivisht e egersisht soji i taulanteve te ps se e zagaresheve te saja..

i pam ne 97 keta kanibale.. ne vlore e berat..ne muzine e sarande.. kur pinin gjak ..

i pame me luizen.. tek hungeronin.. para shkalleve te universitetit qe ju hapi berisha..

do ta bejme nje shtepi muze per kreshnikun qe rrezoi mafien staliniste enveriste..

plasni krimba .. te freshit.. mjaftit etj..

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ore tulipan hajvan ku punon ajo videoja?

----------


## Julius

> Balla Vs Berisha - Origjinal video audio


Shtyp atë më lartë të jutubi.

----------


## Lioness

Emo Jul, vape e madhe ne Shqiperi thone.  Mbase i zuri vapa keta tanet, ndaj ia kane futur ashtu ... me tym.  

PS: Pike e zeze lol ...

----------


## brooklyn2007

Mjere Shqiperia  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Julius

> me tym.






Nëse nuk del gjo kërko ktë: 


> TYM nga edison ypi

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

E pava ishte shume e zeletshme. Po ama Sala e hengri provokimin si te ishte bebe ne kolipocka, qyp hesapi.

Per mua u thye nje mit, miti i saliut si burre qe sthote llafe turpi se eshte turp. Jam shume i deshperuar.

----------


## SaS

> E pava ishte shume e zeletshme. Po ama Sala e hengri provokimin si te ishte bebe ne kolipocka, qyp hesapi.
> 
> Per mua u thye nje mit, miti i saliut si burre qe sthote llafe turpi se eshte turp. Jam shume i deshperuar.


mos me thuaj qe u zhgenjeve  :perqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Nëse nuk del gjo kërko ktë:


Po c'te te them mer Jul?!  Ku ka alibi per te tilla procka?!

Thuaj na eshte bere lekura sholle edhe ...

----------


## derjansi

> taulant balla erion bracja e altinet caushe.. jane kelishe te lumpenit enverist..
> 
> pikerisht se ka nga keto monstra vampire me kollare armani e teser te stalinit ne xhep e zemer.. qe urrejne berishen.. jemi te detyruar ne lloji yne.. te duam berishen.. qe shqiperia te mos bjere kurre ne dore te taulanto ballo brace altin causheve..
> 
> te duash berishen eshte patriotizem.. perderisa ekzistojne aktivisht e egersisht soji i taulanteve te ps se e zagaresheve te saja..
> 
> i pam ne 97 keta kanibale.. ne vlore e berat..ne muzine e sarande.. kur pinin gjak ..
> 
> i pame me luizen.. tek hungeronin.. para shkalleve te universitetit qe ju hapi berisha..
> ...


trim tribun e vegjelis 

katakomb i dragobis

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> mos me thuaj qe u zhgenjeve


Na fakt hapa nje birre per te mos me renduar psikologjikisht hidherimi   :ngerdheshje: 

Ama 65 vjec burre, gjysh hesapi qe fillon e shan me nene e moter , nuk eshte dicka qe e sheh perdite, sidomos kur e ke edhe kryeminister.

Tani ca kane keta moderatoret e forumit qe si lejojne sharjet ketu, kjo me habit.

----------


## bledikorcari

o brarush bjeri kokes ne ndonje qoshe pe arme betoni,ose futu ne vasken tende prej mermeri me robdeshambrin tend pe mendafshi,shtriu ne ujin e vaket me aromat qe i ke hedhur brenda,rehatou aty dhe pastaj kur te jesh cplodhur mire  e mire aty dhe kesh hequr zglymat dhe pislleqet nga trupi tend mer nje prize te ven ne korrent dhe fute brenda.te shpetosh dhe ti nga vetja dhe ne nga ty tani qe edhe idhulli tend te la ne balte :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

gjith librazhdi e di  bordelo-izmin e taulantit te ballajve..
mos u merakosni se ska shpikur gje berisha..

mburruni ju me kelishin tuaj taulant..
vec na bindni se.. ky vend duhet mbrojtur me cdo mjet nga monstrat qe perbejne falangat ku militon taulanti..

cperfaqson taulanti e lloji i tij..?

e dine njerzit cfare..

ai perfaqson ate shpelle nga ku dolen ai soj vampiresh qe pushkatonte  djem te rinj per dy vjersha .. vjersha per lule e per male e zogj..

cfaquni  ashtu sic jeni.. se eshte me mire..

----------


## brooklyn2007

* Nga Tedi Blushi*
Kryeministri kanosi Ballën vetëm sepse ky i fundit nga foltorja e Kuvendit deklaroi se për shkak që ka dalë emri i vajzës së Sabri Godos, kryeministrit i ka plas sherri në shtëpi" 

*TIRANE*-Kryeministri Sali Berisha ka kanosur për vrasje deputetin e opozitës, Taulant Balla. Ta dish mirë se do të vras! Ti nuk shkel më i gjallë në këtë Parlament. Unë do të të vras!, - ishin këto fjalët kërcënuese me të cilat shefi i qeverisë paralajmëroi ligjvënësin socialist gjatë punimeve të djeshme kuvendore, që degjeneruan rreth orës 01:50. Jashtë çdo etike morale, me një fjalor tërësisht banal e poshtërues, kryeministri kanosi Ballën vetëm sepse ky i fundit nga foltorja e Kuvendit deklaroi se për shkak që ka dalë emri i vajzës së Sabri Godos për ministre të Shëndetësisë, kryeministrit i ka plas sherri në shtëpi, se dhe vajza e tij do me u bërë dhe ajo ministre, pse jo dhe kryeministre. Ndaj Ballës u tentua madje të ushtrohej dhe dhunë fizike nga tre ligjvënësit demokratë, Edi Paloka e Rahim Kaleci si dhe nga ministri i Transporteve, Sokol Olldashi, të cilët disa herë u orvatën ta godisnin atë me grusht në fytyrë. Nga ana tjetër, kryeparlamentarja Jozefina Topalli ka kërkuar ndërhyrjen e Gardës për nxjerrjen jashtë të deputetit Balla, gjë që ka sjellë dhe ndërprerjen më pas të seancës. Kapeni për zhelesh e nxirreni jashtë!, - tha Topalli. Por pavarësisht kërcënimeve të saj në adresë të punonjësve të Gardës: Nxirreni urgjent jashtë atë vagabond, se do ju shkarkoj!, ata kanë mbajtur një qëndrim vërtet dinjitoz në respekt të ligjit. Më pas opozita ka braktisur punimet, ndërsa shefi i qeverisë ka marrë një kafe për tu qetësuar.
Përjashtimi
Pas sherrit në seancë, Byroja e Parlamentit vetëm me pjesëmarrjen e anëtarëve të maxhorancës pezulloi për dy javë me 4 vota pro dhe një kundër deputetin socialist, Balla. Në relacionin e vendimit thuhet se Balla ka përdorur një gjuhë ofenduese dhe provokuese, duke krijuar probleme në mbarëvajtjen e Parlamentit. Ka qenë kryeparlamentarja Topalli ajo që propozoi vendimin, i cili u pranua nga anëtarët pjesëmarrës, demokratët Fatos Beja, Ramiz Çoba si dhe nga republikani Arjan Madhi, ndërsa u kundërshtua nga deputeti i pavarur, Spiro Peçi.
Opozita
Opozita ka reaguar ashpër menjëherë pas incidentit të ndodhur në Parlament. PS mblodhi grupin e saj parlamentar, ku për herë të parë pas kaq kohësh ishte edhe kryetari Edi Rama. Pas debateve dhe diskutimeve të shumta u vendos që PS të rikthehet në Parlament, me idenë për të forcuar më shumë luftën opozitare. Por nuk kanë munguar edhe zërat kundër kthimit. Ka pasur deputetë që janë shprehur se të gjithë deputetët duhet të mos shkojnë në seancë për 15 ditë, aq sa është dënuar Balla. Propozimi tjetër ka qenë që PS të kërkojë ngritjen e një komisioni të posaçëm për verifikimin e gjendjes shëndetësore të kryeministrit.

Biseda e plote ne parlament
*Taulant Balla*
Të nderuar kolegë deputetë, një ndër arsyet më të rëndësishme që kryeministri është larguar më herët se të gjithë deputetët nga seanca sot, është që për shkak se ka dalë emri i vajzës së Sabri Godos për ministre të Shëndetësisë, kryeministrit i ka plas sherri në shtëpi se dhe vajza e tij do me u bërë dhe ajo ministre pse jo dhe kryeministre. Të nderuar kolegë deputetë, përballë një kryeministri dhe qeverie mashtruese, është e kotë që në analizën e këtij buxheti të hyjmë në detaje dhe shifrat e tij.
*(ndërhyn Sali Berisha)*
Jot mëmë dhe jot shoqe çfarë do të bëhet, jot motër çdo të bëhet?
*Taulant Balla*
Po se di..
*Sali Berisha*
Çdo bëhet, fundërrinë jot motër?
*Taulant Balla*
Ej, mbush ti mor..!
*Sali Berisha*
Fundërrinë do të bëhet jot motër? Prostitutë motelesh do të bëhet?
*Taulant Balla*
Po si nuk të vjen turp mor, ej po çje ti mor..
*(Berisha i bën me shenjë Topallit)*
*(ndërhyn) Jozefina Topalli*
Ulu zoti Balla, ulu, ulu! Në fakt, ky e meriton me e kap për zhelesh e jashtë!
*Sali Berisha*
Dëgjo o qelbësirë muti më kupto apo jo. Jot motër të shkër... hoteleve apo moteleve? Stë vjen turp..
*Taulant Balla*
O zotëri të vijë turp për këto që thua. Ja ky është morali i kryeministrit tonë. Po pusho, mor pusho! Çështë ky mo, ky është i çmendur mo.
*Sali Berisha*
Qepe o shkër
(Deputetët çohen në këmbë. Edi Paloka i afrohet foltores dhe shtyn me dhunë Taulant Ballën. Ndërhyn Andis Harasani duke e tërhequr pas Palokën)
*Jozefina Topalli*
Kapeni e nxirreni jashtë atë zotërinë, kapeni e nxirreni jashtë. Vagabond, ik andej ik. Dil jashtë edhe nuk hyn më!
*Sali Berisha* (çohet në këmbë dhe u drejtohet deputetëve të PS)
Nuk u bë ky me përmend nji e dy vajzën time, ky vëllai i prostitutës
*(Deputetët e PS)*
Ça thu mo, a je në terezi!
*Jozefina Topalli* (u drejtohet deputetëve të PS)
Ju duhet ti tërhiqni vëmendjen atij!
*Sali Berisha* (i drejtohet Taulant Ballës duke e kërcënuar)
Ta dish mirë se do të vras! Ti nuk shkel më i gjallë në këtë Parlament. Unë do të të vras!
*Taulant Balla*
Hajde more. Ik o i çmendur!
*Jozefina Topalli*
Ndërpritet seanca, ai zotëria del jashtë
(Të gjitha mediave vizive u ndërpritet sinjali. Vetëm televizioni publik TVSH vazhdon transmetimin)
*Jozefina Topalli* (çohet në këmbë dhe i afrohet podiumit ku ulet qeveria dhe urdhëron oficerët e Gardës ta nxjerrin Ballën me dhunë jashtë)
Nxirreni jashtë atë vagabond, urgjent tani. Mos më shikoni ashtu se do ju shkarkoj
(Garda nuk ndërhyn)
*Sali Berisha*
Do ta mbyll gojën o shkër
(Rahim Kaleci ushtron dhunë ndaj Taulant Ballës, duke tentuar ta godasë me grusht por frenohet nga deputetët e PS-së. Ministri i Transporteve, Sokol Olldashi çohet i irrituar në këmbë dhe tenton gjithashtu të godasë me grusht Taulant Ballën. Ai gjithashtu frenohet nga deputetët e PS-së. Në këtë moment deputetët e PS-së bashkë me Ballën largohen të gjithë nga salla).
*(d.b/GazetaShqiptare/Balkanweb)*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Skandal i vertete...!
Po ajo topallja, pse çirret sikur po i shpeton veza, pse nuk i nxjerr te dy jashte?
Pastaj ai " dialogu ", ne te vertete ishte vetem agresion dhe kercenim drejt nje parlamentari.
sala tregoi se ç'fare kulture ka, sa shpejt ra ne nje provokim dhe sa bukur ligjeroi.
Pra kuvendi popullor, denoi me vdekje, me aprovimin e halabakeve te mazhorances, nje pjestar te vet kuvendit..., ç'behet ore.
Te lumt ore sale se na nderove, mendoni keshtu shprehen kreret e vendeve si ne, Bushi, Berluskoni, Zapatero, deri edhe Dalai Lama...!
S'kishte faj ai qe i tha: " sala ka zbrit me frena dore ne mes te Tiranes dhe eshte bere padron ", jo vetem qe do ti bejne shtepine muze, por ndoshta do te vetquhet mbret sala I...

----------


## Borix

He mer mos e merrni dhe ju kaq per keq. Kish harruar te merrte hapet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Eshte per turp, 
tani kemi xhaxhin sali ne krye dhe kelyshat (+ nje kelyshe) qe "indinjohen" apo "irritohen" kur provokojne lartmadhnine e tij Xhaxhi Doktor Profesor Sali Berisha.

Ti brari futja pordhes kot, te jesh demokrat nuk do te thote te jesh me berishen.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Bir Selmani i nenes ke te qaj me pare i thone kesaj. Me kujtohet qe para nja dy vjetesh u mor nje si cerek nisme per te nxit ardhjen e femrave ne stadium. Nderkohe kur duhet me i vene *beep* fjales se kryeministrit ne parlament ne emisionin e lajmeve.

----------


## njemik

Po pse e shani Berishen 
Rrofsh o Brari qe ke ngel ne llogore me na mbrojt doktorin

----------

